# New Graphics Card for casual 1080p Gaming



## Kannan (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

The actual intention of my machine was for running Virtual Machines and Photo Editing.
These days when I get time, I am interested in playing games at Full HD. Always it's going to be casual gaming and not serious.

My interests are into Racing & Complex City Building games. My FPS days were over nearly 10 years back but still like to play but don't have any titles in hands now.

For now only 1080p gaming and no 4K or 2K.

Following is my PC specs and please recommend me a card.

*PSU: (Even CM 750w is blacklisted ?)*
Cooler Master RS-750-ACAA-A1 (Real Power Pro 750W)
Output Capacity:	750 Watts Continuous
Connectors:
PCI-E 8 Pin x 2
PCI-E 6 Pin x 2

*MB:*
ASROCK Z87 Extreme4
Slots:
3 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (PCIE2/PCIE4/PCIE5: single at x16 (PCIE2); dual at x8 (PCIE2) / x8 (PCIE4); triple at x8 (PCIE2) / x4 ) (PCIE4) / x4 (PCIE5)
- 2 x PCI Express 2.0 x1 slots
- 2 x PCI slots
- Supports AMD Quad CrossFireX™, 3-Way CrossFireX™ and CrossFireX™
- Supports NVIDIA® Quad SLI™ and SLI™

*RAM:*
32GB (4 x 8GB G-Skill Ripjaws DD3-1600[F3-12800CL10S 8GBXL])

*CPU*
Intel i7-4770
On board Intel HD-4600

*Drives:*
2 x 120GB Samsung 840 SSD
1 x 1 TB Western Digital WDC10EZRX

*Budget:* Under 15K (Can increase my budget to a max of 20K)

Please suggest me a graphics card.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 29, 2016)

get zotac gtx 950 2gb for 14k approx


----------



## Kannan (Apr 30, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> get zotac gtx 950 2gb for 14k approx



Thanks man, anything better under 20K? Seems like 960 seems to be better than 950. But again I am not sure, I am reading reviews across and 960 comes in the list rather 950 for Full HD playable performance for 30fps+.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2016)

Kannan said:


> Thanks man, anything better under 20K? Seems like 960 seems to be better than 950. But again I am not sure, I am reading reviews across and 960 comes in the list rather 950 for Full HD playable performance for 30fps+.



Sapphire R9 380 4GB -21500.

GTX 960 vs R9 380 in 9 Games





Sapphire is distributed in India by Supertron Electronics Pvt Ltd. Contact them for best price regarding the above GPU:Supertron Electronics Private Limited | Network


----------



## Kannan (May 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sapphire R9 380 4GB -21500.
> 
> GTX 960 vs R9 380 in 9 Games
> 
> ...



Hey Sunil, thanks for the video. With the announcement of latest Pascals by Nvidia, I guess I will wait till 1070 is launched and try that out.


----------



## warfreak (May 9, 2016)

Kannan said:


> Hey Sunil, thanks for the video. With the announcement of latest Pascals by Nvidia, I guess I will wait till 1070 is launched and try that out.



GTX 1070 would be easily > 30K once it releases here.


----------



## maheshn (May 12, 2016)

Kannan said:


> Thanks man, anything better under 20K? Seems like 960 seems to be better than 950. But again I am not sure, I am reading reviews across and 960 comes in the list rather 950 for Full HD playable performance for 30fps+.



Several 960 options are available under 20000. Just some samples

Inno3D NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 OC 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Inno3D : Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/galax-nvidia-gtx-...04013524515025&srno=p_77&otracker=from-search

MSI NVIDIA GTX 960 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI : Flipkart.com

and the Inno3D and Galax cards come with factory overclock too..


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2016)

Asus Strix GTX 960 4gb is suited for your needs.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

